# DVDs ansehen

## imaxcs

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne DVDs auf meinem Gentoo-Computer ansehen. Hab gerade die neueste Version von Mplayer und kMplayer installiert. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch auf Datei->DVD->DVD öffnen klicke, passiert garnichts...

Ich kann die DVD normal mounten und die Dateien betrachten. Auch starten kann ich eine Video-Datei (*.vob) die allerdings nur das Intro mit dem Hauptmenü anzeigt, anklicken kann ich bei diesem Menü nichts!

Hier ist die Ausgabe der kMplayer-konsole:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville 903.3 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 6)
> ...

 

Danke!

----------

## z4Rilla

ich hatte mit xine mal probleme weil der dvd symlink nicht gesetzt war

```

jim@z4Rilla jim $ ls -l  /dev/dvd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 27. Dez 17:36 /dev/dvd -> cdroms/cdrom0

```

Soweit ich weiß muss die dvd vorher nicht gemountet werden - und folglich sollte man auch  nicht versuchen irgendeine Datei auf der dvd abzuspielen.

----------

## imaxcs

Nein, hat nicht geholfen!   :Sad: 

Egal, ob ich in den Einstellungen (Quelle->DVD->DVD-Schnitstelle) /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 oder /dev/hdd eingebe, er will aus irgendeinem Grund immer dvd:// öffnen, ich hab aber besagtes virtuelles Dateisystem nicht und auch wenn ich es in den Optionen umstelle, ( Quelle->Adresse(URL)->Adresse) stellt es sich wieder auf dvd://.  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Der P@te

Versuch mal 

```

ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd

```

Hast du DVD in den Useflags?

----------

## imaxcs

```
]

ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd

```

Funktioniert nicht!

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du DVD in den Useflags?

 

Ja!

Ich glaub er will, dass ich ein Virtuelles Filesystem dvd:// mache, weil er immer wieder darauf zugreifen will. Muss das denn sein?

----------

## Stere

 *imaxcs wrote:*   

> Ich glaub er will, dass ich ein Virtuelles Filesystem dvd:// mache, weil er immer wieder darauf zugreifen will. Muss das denn sein?

 

Kmplayer kenne ich nicht, aber wenn Du DVDs abspielen willst, gib doch einfach in einem Terminal "mplayer dvd://1 -alang de" ein.

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Kmplayer kenne ich nicht, aber wenn Du DVDs abspielen willst, gib doch einfach in einem Terminal "mplayer dvd://1 -alang de" ein.

 

Mit "-alang de":

```

MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville 1055 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 6)

Detected cache-line size is 32 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/maxi/.mplayer/config

Unknown option on the command line: alang

```

Ohne:

```

MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville 902.5 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 6)

Detected cache-line size is 32 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/maxi/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/maxi/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/maxi/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/maxi/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/maxi/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing dvd://1.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

[file] No filename

Failed to open dvd://1

Exiting... (End of file)

```

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## genstef

Welche useflags hast du denn für mplayer genommen?

Hast du libdvdcss?

Bie mir reicht ein einfaches mplayer dvd://

----------

## gentop

Wenn ich nur mplayer dvd:// eintippe, reicht das gerade für das Intro  - danach ist End of file  :Wink: 

----------

## Stere

Kann sein das die Optionen neu sind. Der aktuellste (stabile) mplayer funktioniert hier jedenfalls so.

MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

Vielleicht solltest Du mal ein Update machen, bevor Du noch weiter vergeblich herum probierst.

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Welche useflags hast du denn für mplayer genommen? 

 

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde png dvd"

Und IMHO ist mplayer bei mir auf dem fast neuesten Stand.

```
MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.3
```

Das mit der Sprache ist mir aber ziemlich egal zur Zeit.   :Smile: 

Vorschläge?

----------

## z4Rilla

probiers mal mit xine... nur um zu testen wo das problem liegt

xine greift übrigens auch auf "dvd://" zu...

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> probiers mal mit xine... nur um zu testen wo das problem liegt 
> 
>  xine greift übrigens auch auf "dvd://" zu...

 

Ja, auch das greift auf dvd:// zu. Gleiche Fehlermeldung! Wie mache ich eigentlich solche Virtuellen Dateisysteme?

----------

## genstef

Hast du eigentlich nun /dev/dvd oder ist es immer noch nicht da?

(ln -s /dev/hd* /dev/dvd)

hd* mit deinem dvd-laufwerk austauschen bitte

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du eigentlich nun /dev/dvd oder ist es immer noch nicht da?

 

Ja, hab ich. Zur Zeit mit /dev/hdd. Hab es aber auch schon mit einigen anderen versucht.

----------

## genstef

Kannst du bitte mal versuchen deinen mplayer upzudaten?

```

echo media-video/mplayer ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -va mplayer

```

----------

## kahler

 *imaxcs wrote:*   

> ...Ja, hab ich. Zur Zeit mit /dev/hdd. Hab es aber auch schon mit einigen anderen versucht.

 

Welches Blockdevice ist denn dein DVD Laufwerk  :Question: 

Solltest schon das "richtige" linken.

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Kannst du bitte mal versuchen deinen mplayer upzudaten?

 

Werd ich morgen machen, ja!

 *Quote:*   

> Welches Blockdevice ist denn dein DVD Laufwerk  
> 
> Solltest schon das "richtige" linken.

 

Ja, hdd ist schon richtig.   :Smile: 

----------

## mr_elch

 *imaxcs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville 903.3 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 6)
> ...

 

Die Fehlermeldung hatte ich gestern auch! Habe das Problem durch setzen des Symlinks /dev/dvd auf das richtige Device lösen können, danach liefen mplayer und xine ohne Probleme.

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Kannst du bitte mal versuchen deinen mplayer upzudaten?

 

Hab ich gemacht. Hat jedoch nichts geändert.   :Sad:   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Habe das Problem durch setzen des Symlinks /dev/dvd auf das richtige Device lösen können, danach liefen mplayer und xine ohne Probleme. 

 

Also ich glaube schon das hdd bei mir richtig ist, kann ja DVDs mounten und mir den Inhalt ansehen. Oder sagt das noch nichts aus?  :Question: 

----------

## psyqil

Was sagt denn xine dvd:/dev/hdd?

----------

## genstef

Mach mal bitte:

```
mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device <path to device>
```

----------

## imaxcs

```
mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device /dev/dvd
```

Hey, das funktioniert!   :Smile:   :Smile:  Das heißt wohl, dass meine kmplayer-Einstellungen falsch sind, oder?

----------

## Turrican

 *imaxcs wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hast du eigentlich nun /dev/dvd oder ist es immer noch nicht da? 
> 
> Ja, hab ich. Zur Zeit mit /dev/hdd. Hab es aber auch schon mit einigen anderen versucht.

 

Nur so am Rande: Der link sollte schon zu dem Device deines DVD-Roms gehen und nicht irgendwo hinzeigen.

gib mal 

```
dmesg | grep hd 
```

 ein, da sollte dann u.a. auch was über deine CD/DVD-Laufwerke stehen. Bei mir steht dort z.B.

```

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W5224A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[...]

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

daraus kann ich folgern, dass hda meine Festplatte, hdc mein DVD-Brenner und hdd mein CD-Brenner ist.

Folglich muss (bei mir) /dev/dvd -> /dev/hdc zeigen.

----------

